# weeaboo vs westaboo



## Dork (Jun 18, 2014)

which is better


----------



## Gahars (Jun 18, 2014)

Well, when a bunch of weeaboos gather, we get body stank and pillow stains. When westaboos combine, we get Studio TRIGGER.

Also, we do get stuff like this, which is nice.


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 18, 2014)

I just had a image in my head of a Japanese person that hates Japan but loves North America.


----------



## vayanui8 (Jun 18, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> I just had a image in my head of a Japanese person that hates Japan but loves North America.


Like this?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 18, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Well, when a bunch of weeaboos gather, we get body stank and pillow stains. When westaboos combine, we get Studio TRIGGER.
> 
> Also, we do get stuff like this, which is nice.


 
Westerners really suck at trying to be japanese. But japanese can not only pull it off, but they do it really good.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 18, 2014)

Narayan said:


> Westerners really suck at trying to be japanese. But japanese can not only pull it off, but they do it really good.


 

Or is the West so superior that its greatness rubs off on those who try to emulate it?

So much for your superior Otaku culture, weebs.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 18, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Or is the West so superior that its greatness rubs off on those who try to emulate it?
> 
> So much for your superior Otaku culture, weebs.


 
Hey, the weeaboos are from your side of the planet.

I'm not an otaku. Even I have tastes in reading/watching good manga/anime. Anime sucks at the moment btw. Nothing really impressive besides maybe some movies that needs several months because waiting for bluray subs.

I'm back to being a gamer playing PSO2 SEA.


----------



## Veho (Jun 18, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> I just had a image in my head of a Japanese person that hates Japan but loves North America.


I thought that was what "westaboo" meant. Now I'm not so sure.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 18, 2014)

Answer: Neither.


----------



## Haloman800 (Jun 24, 2014)

Both are degenerate. You should be proud of your culture & heritage, regardless of your race.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jun 25, 2014)

Haloman800 said:


> Both are degenerate. You should be proud of your culture & heritage, regardless of your race.


Yes I should totally be proud of fat white people invading a continent and killing most of the natives so they could build a KFC


----------



## Haloman800 (Jun 25, 2014)

TyBlood13 said:


> Yes I should totally be proud of fat white people invading a continent and killing most of the natives so they could build a KFC


 

No, you should totally hate your own culture and heritage which is responsible for most of the modern world.


----------



## Veho (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 25, 2014)

Also


----------



## CompassNorth (Jul 25, 2014)

Westaboo


----------

